# Question about honey bees



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hi, I live in the southeastern AZ desert at about 4500 feet in elevation. We get a nice crop of humming birds that I like to feed in the fall. Problem is this year, every time I put out a sugar feeder it is almost instantly covered honey bees. They are not mean and don't attack me but they keep the birds from being able to use the feeder. Is this a normal occurrence? I do not remember it from years past when I fed the hummers in the spring time?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No it is not normal and I question that they are even honey bees but rather a wasp the Yellow Jacket.

Kare uses humming bird feeders with what is called bee guards on them to keep the yellow jackets out.

Honeybeepicturesimages - google search.


Yellow Jacket pictures - goggle search.


Honey bees are not scavangers so won't normally go to sweet stuff.

 Al


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well I killed one poor little fella and looked at it under a magnifying lens...it sure looks like a honey bee to me. Looks just like this photo though I cannot tell if it has hairy eyes or not.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well that does indeed look to be a honey bee. 
All I can say is to take in your syrup and plant thiungs for the hummers. Here we have bee balm the hummers like. But we are not dry like your area.

. Al


----------

